# K1 filter vs Tmc/Life guard Fb 300



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone is using Fb filter on their tank/pond. I read some good reviews, about the Tmc filter. Is a k1 filter better than fbf ? I read a article saying that the Tmc fbf with a pump and prefilter is better than most canisters and sumps. I'm looking to change filters, so any information will be appreciated.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Is the life guard a moving sand filter? if so I've used it and i really didn't like it because i don't believe it filters as much as it states it does. I am currently using a k1 moving bed filter and I will not ever switch  its the best filter I've ever had by far.

230g drip and K1 - YouTube <-----VIDEO OF IT


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, there's a great read on American aquarium products.com about every type of filter

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

So the only mechanical filter you use is the socks? How often do you rinse them? Are they felt or nylon?

I use 300 micron nylon socks, which then spill into a permanent coffee filter which I think is around 50 micron. When that plugs it then over flows into poret foam. It would be nice to not ever have to clean the foam if I could replaced it with K1. I'd move the foam to another part of the sump that didn't have as much active water flowing through it.



MEDHBSI said:


> Is the life guard a moving sand filter? if so I've used it and i really didn't like it because i don't believe it filters as much as it states it does. I am currently using a k1 moving bed filter and I will not ever switch  its the best filter I've ever had by far.
> 
> 230g drip and K1 - YouTube <-----VIDEO OF IT


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the video 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I am very interested in the K1 filter. I am thinking of using one for my discus tank. Thanks for the video.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

you can't go wrong with K1 filter. i'm using it on my 210 angle and discus tank. I have used it on my old discus set ups in the past. I got mine from Columbia water gardens from the states.

Here is a picture of my set up on my 210 gallon tank. The filter is a 80 gallon acrylic and I have used about 45 litters of K1.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Was wondering do you guys think CPR hob refugium work as a k1 filter ? Not a fan of a plastic bottle in my display, and my tanks not drilled

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

What do you guys think ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> Was wondering do you guys think CPR hob refugium work as a k1 filter ? Not a fan of a plastic bottle in my display, and my tanks not drilled
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 That should work but it depend on what size of tank you are using it on and how many fish you have in your tank. You can also use a aqua clear 110 hob filter that would work too.


----------

